# Possible purchase: Barrel Racing Prospect



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I am not a conformation guru, but IMO if I was looking for a prospect in a demanding sport like barrel racing, it would not be a lame two year old off the track. Of course it could be nothing major but those hooves are awful tiny. She is pretty and seems of a substantial build, has a kind eye. Your vet will have a much more informed opinion than I! Good luck!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Atomicodyssey said:


> I am not a conformation guru, but IMO if I was looking for a prospect in a demanding sport like barrel racing, it would not be a lame two year old off the track. Of course it could be nothing major but those hooves are awful tiny. She is pretty and seems of a substantial build, has a kind eye. Your vet will have a much more informed opinion than I! Good luck!


I know what you are saying and normally I'd be right there with you. But she is bred really nicely and her build is nicely balanced. So if the back leg isn't anything major and the fronts are clean she's worth the time to heal her. She's a grand daughter to Mr. Jess Perry and a great grand daughter to Dash for Cash, Chicks Beduino, and Tinys Effort AAA daughter of Special Effort. Almost every horse on her papers is AAA including her sire. She's worth being hopeful for and at two she's basically a blank slate and they haven't ruined her mind with racing. She actually very pleasant mannered. And with the Pre-purchase exam no harm done except to my pocket book lol. :lol: 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

It is hard to deny this face! But I am practical if the vet says no then it's a no.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Lame 2 year old off the track with good breeding should not be big money. Take a risk unless that hind is a fracture. 

I had a horse with a leg that looked like that.. she has a separated tendon sheath.. and I just let her alone, cold hosed it at the outset and let her be. In 6 months she was fine. She was a really great field hunter. Injury happened late fall and she was hunting the next season.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

I'm not barrel expert so I won't comment on that...

I would however run my hand down that leg. It looks dirty so its tough to see, but I would look for "scratches" or "fungus". 
White legs in spring time are notorious for that stuff and I know I had a chestnut that got scratches from standing around in mud and waste and his leg was swollen like that until we cleared it up.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

I would like to add that with any off the track horse, even the sound ones, expect to give the horse at least a little 'down time'. Anywhere from 30 days to until they let down and get sound.

Track horses are given all sorts of things, and it is not an easy life style, the horse will need to adjust to a more 'normal' life...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She's getting several months of down time, if I buy her. I start my horses slow. She's going to be pastured and loved for a bit. Get her brain out of work mode and into relax mode. And she's not expensive which is why I want her. She won't probably be rode till next year so if the back leg will heal she's going to have plenty of off time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Back is just a wee bit long, but overall her balance is alright. She's really lacking a good topline judging on the dip in her neck in front of the withers, but at age 2 that is something that can be worked on.

I like her back end, even though her hocks could be a tad bit lower and she is ever so slightly cow-hocked. Definately have that back leg checked out good. It could be nothing, or it could be something. 

Front legs ..... I'm not a fan of. Her knees seem to tip inward when you look at her from the front. That would be my biggest concern. Does she has steep pasterns in front? Or a bad trim job? It's really hard to tell with the shadows in the picture. 

Pedigree??? Being a GREAT granddaughter doesn't really mean anything to me, IMO. That's pretty far back. And what has Mr. Jess Perry actually produced in winning offspring? Obviously his sire Streakin La Jolla has good progeny, but again, now we are talking about GREAT grand-get. 

A 2-year-old is going to be a gamble either way. See what the vet says about the PPE. 

But I would probably give her a shot if that comes back clean.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't like the way her feet are trimmed it's like they trimmed them as short as possible. I think the shoes are going to come off and I'm going to let her foot grow some. It's kinda like they have her stacked up. PPE is soon at 10:30 I'll let you guys know how it goes. Also Beau I PMed you.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like her.. and I would give her a chance if the PPE comes back good. 

I love love love her hind end. Looks powerful. And the first picture seems like it's from an awkward angle.

Love the chrome she has too. 

Hooves can be fixed over time. Muscle will develop. She will mature. Overall she looks decent and she does catch my eye as being a nice horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not a conformation expert by any means, but I agree with Beau completely. The only thing I really saw I wasn't raving over was her back, but she's two. She may change shape in the next two years to compensate some.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah she's a little mutton withered but she just turned literally. She's a nice girl. And the PPE came great! The swelling is a tendon sprain. So she's going to stay in a 1.5 acre pasture for three months and I got some medication to reduce the swelling and help it heal. I was planning on pasturing her for several months anyways so it works out. And she is powerfully built now I gotta get rid of her shoes so I can get her unstacked. And since I own her here is her bloodlines I didn't want to post them just in case I didn't buy her and they searched her name and though I was bashing her with the leg swelling.

Catalac Quarter Horse


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Just turned two*


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats Peppy! She's very cute  I wish you many happy years together!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks! This is her sire. She looks a lot like him.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omg...Her name is adorable!

I really like her pedigree.

If you don't mind...can you PM me what you snatched her up for? I'm totally curious...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I like her registered name a lot so much I'm going to make that her barn name too. 

More pics!


----------

